# Food Safety News - 11/23/2021



## daveomak.fs (Nov 23, 2021)

*More time granted for identifying and vetting expert witnesses for Blue Bell trial*
By Dan Flynn on Nov 23, 2021 12:05 am
The judge who will preside over the criminal trial next year of former Blue Bell Ice Cream President Paul Kruse is giving the defense team more time to sort out the expert witnesses they may need. Federal Judge Robert Pitman extended the deadline for the defense to share their expert witness list with the government... Continue Reading


*Thanksgiving 2021 — Preparing your turkey under stress*
By News Desk on Nov 23, 2021 12:03 am
Many Americans are once again planning for holidays that look more like they did before the pandemic, but the continuing COVID-19 pandemic coupled with rising costs can make for a stressful holiday season. Don’t let this stress distract you from keeping your family safe from foodborne illnesses.  According to a survey from researchers at Ohio... Continue Reading


*EU Commission monitors food safety progress in Western Balkans*
By Joe Whitworth on Nov 23, 2021 12:02 am
The European Commission has looked at progress in the food safety systems of four countries in the Western Balkans that are trying to become EU member states. The reports cover many areas and developments in the past year in Montenegro, Kosovo, Albania, and Bosnia and Herzegovina. The European Commission also assessed food safety progress made... Continue Reading


*Big decline in foodborne outbreaks for Norway in 2020*
By News Desk on Nov 23, 2021 12:01 am
Notified foodborne outbreaks halved in Norway in 2020 compared to the year before. The Norwegian Institute of Public Health (FHI) received 23 notifications about outbreaks this past year compared to 46 in 2019. Norovirus, Cryptosporidium, Salmonella and Yersinia were all reported three times each while the agent was unknown for five outbreaks. A total of... Continue Reading


*Infants’ liquid probiotics recalled after testing finds Pseudomonas aeruginosa*
By News Desk on Nov 22, 2021 05:49 pm
Mary Ruth Organics, of Las Angeles, CA, is recalling certain MaryRuth’s “Organic Infants Liquid Probiotics, Dietary Supplement” because internal testing found the presence of Pseudomonas aeruginosa in the product. The recalled products were distributed nationwide. According to the CDC, Pseudomonas is a type of bacteria that is found commonly in the environment, like in soil... Continue Reading


*Country Time and Tang drink mixes recalled because of glass pieces*
By News Desk on Nov 22, 2021 02:26 pm
Kraft Heinz Canada is recalling Country Time brand “Original Lemonade Fruit Juice Substitute Drink Mix” and Tang brand “Orange Flavour Crystals” because of the possible presence of glass. The recalled products have been sold nationally and online. Recalled products: Brand Product Size UPC Codes Country Time Original Lemonade Fruit Juice Substitute Drink Mix 2.4 kg... Continue Reading


----------

